# English Pointers needing homes



## Kylia

Dear all,

Two young male Pointer dogs are looking for homes please take the time to read their details and feel free to ask me any questions about these dogs or the breed alternatively contact Pointer Rescue Service directly.

Of the two dogs Busters rehoming is more urgent, he has been looking for a permanent home since January.

Pointers need whistle training - which is really dead easy  and need access to livestock free walks.

Buster
Buster 22 months "READY & AVAILABLE"

Chester
Chester 2 year old male

Pointers are medium to large dogs needing 1-2 hours off lead exercise a day,they are extremely loving dogs, with a short easy to care for coat and are medium shredders butg they do shed all year round. They also have a comical side and will make you smile every day!

To show you what I mean please look at my Pointer and GSP playing together mad as a box of frogs!
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Kylia

Ooops, slight typo I meant shedders not shredders - auto correct strikes again!

My video link hasn't worked either sorry, just search for Cassie Piper in YouTube and see clips put up by smutz121 xxx Pointers are great craic have a think and contact PRS if you think you would have the right home for either of these lovely boys!


----------



## Pointermum

Welcome Kylia 

I'm still trying to convince the OH we NEED Chester but his not having any of it


----------



## cbrookman

Pointermum said:


> Welcome Kylia
> 
> I'm still trying to convince the OH we NEED Chester but his not having any of it


Ha ha I know that kind of situation


----------

